# What Is It?



## Cooky

How about a new game? Just like "Where is this"&#8230;but firearms stuff. 
Take a picture of anything firearms related and post it. Whoever identifies it goes next.

I'll start it with a cartridge.

[attachment=1:krbtpb0c]IMG_0001.jpg[/attachment:krbtpb0c]
[attachment=0:krbtpb0c]IMG_0001_1.jpg[/attachment:krbtpb0c]


----------



## Bax*

Savage 22 Hi power? 5.6x52R


----------



## Bax*

Also looks close to a 219 Zipper


----------



## Cooky

Nope and nope.


----------



## Bax*

Wow. Looks so close to those two cartridges.


----------



## Cooky

Bonus points for the strange primer.


----------



## Bax*

Cooky said:


> Bonus points for the strange primer.


Thats why I thought it was the Savage..... Hmmmmmm


----------



## Bax*

Newton?


----------



## Kevin D

I'm going to go with a .30-40 Krag.....the reason is that it looks like some kind of military primer to me.


----------



## Loke

303 British


----------



## crimson obsession

Loke said:


> 303 British


+1 
Beat me to it...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chet

25-20


----------



## Cooky

Still not it. That is a W on the “Protected Primer”. It was introduced in 1895. Marlin followed with a nearly identical copy within months, Remington quite a few years later for their autos. All went obsolete; this one had a minor resurgence and is currently available.


----------



## gwailow

How about the 6mm Lee Navy?


----------



## wyogoob

30-30 (the old 30 WCF) ?

The 30 WCF had primers like that.

Case length looks a little long for 30-30.

got me?


----------



## Loke

32-40?


----------



## Cooky

Man, you're all around it. WCF is correct.


----------



## MadHunter

I thought it was the WCF but the neck on the one you posted looks longer than the one I have.


----------



## wyogoob

33 WCF


----------



## chet

38-72, 40-72????


----------



## chet

the penny tells me it's a 25 cal


----------



## chet

25-35!!!!


----------



## Cooky

*Thats it! * 
I was getting worried for a minute there, I thought it was fairly well known.
One of the finest cartridges ever designed.

Your turn Chet.

[attachment=0:32k3ht12]Copy of IMG_0001_1.jpg[/attachment:32k3ht12]


----------



## chet

I got a good one! but you'll have to wait til the morning! someone can take a turn in the meantime......


----------



## Bax*

Im ashamed that I didnt realize that! Its tricky getting scale on a computer screen


----------



## wyogoob

25-35 in a Remington auto? yer kiddin me


----------



## Cooky

Winchester did the 25-35 in 1895; Marlin the 25-36 within a few months. The .25 Remington (a rimless version for their pumps and autos) in 1906. No rifles have been built for the Remington since 2042 and no cartridges produced since around 1950.


----------



## El Matador

My dad has a '94 in 25-35, took his biggest buck with it some years ago!


----------



## Cooky

My Dad has a pretty little '94 saddle ring carbine I have stolen at least 4 times. He seems to know where to come looking for it.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> Winchester did the 25-35 in 1895; Marlin the 25-36 within a few months. The .25 Remington (a rimless version for their pumps and autos) in 1906. No rifles have been built for the Remington since 1942 and no cartridges produced since around 1950.


I have quite a few of the Remington Model 8 and model 81 semi-autos. I don't think the Winchester 25-35 was offered in them. I have the .25 Remington in the semi-auto model 8 and the model 14 pump. I don't think it's the same cartridge as the Win 25-35.

From Chuck Hawks:
The Remington .25, .30, and .32 rimless cartridges are functionally identical to their Winchester counterparts and have the same case capacity. They are, however, dimensionally different, and are not interchangeable with their Winchester counterparts


----------



## Cooky

wyogoob said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Winchester did the 25-35 in 1895; Marlin the 25-36 within a few months. The .25 Remington (a rimless version for their pumps and autos) in 1906. No rifles have been built for the Remington since 1942 and no cartridges produced since around 1950.
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few of the Remington Model 8 and model 81 semi-autos. I don't think the Winchester 25-35 was offered in them.
Click to expand...

It wasn't. I said that Remington offered their equivalent, the .25 Remington in their pumps and autos.



wyogoob said:


> I have the .25 Remington in the semi-auto model 8 and the model 14 pump. I don't think it's the same cartridge as the Win 25-35.


You're right, dimensionally it is slightly different (hundreths of an inch) and as I said above rimless. But they were all nearly identical in performance.



wyogoob said:


> From Chuck Hawks:
> The Remington .25, .30, and .32 rimless cartridges are functionally identical to their Winchester counterparts and have the same case capacity. They are, however, dimensionally different, and are not interchangeable with their Winchester counterparts


----------



## chet

cooky, sometimes goob just reads what he wants to read 

I brought the "what is it" item to work with me, but I'm struggling with photographing it. I'll try to find an online image.


----------



## chet

ok here we go! first a pic..... then hints will come after a few failed guesses...


----------



## Bax*

357 Sig?

Also looks similar to the 7.62 Tokarev


----------



## Cooky

Hmmm. There were a bunch of .30 caliber autos coming out of Europe for a while that look like that. 
.30 (7.63mm) Mauser?


----------



## MadHunter

Also looks to be like a .30 luger. If I remember correctly one is shorter than the other one but I don't remember which one was which.

Edit: The .30 luger is 7.65x21 the mauser is 7.65x25


----------



## wyogoob

MadHunter said:


> Also looks to be like a .30 luger. If I remember correctly one is shorter than the other one but I don't remember which one was which.
> 
> Edit: The .30 luger is 7.65x21 the mauser is 7.65x25


I vote for .30 luger too.


----------



## chet

madhunter, you're up!


----------



## a_bow_nut

I know that it isn't my turn but here is one for you to take a stab at.










I'm sure that you guys will have no trouble identifing what round it is.


----------



## chet

that little bit of rim hanging out wants me to say......... 220 swift!


----------



## MadHunter

chet said:


> madhunter, you're up!


I will get one posted. Just need to find an interesting one.


----------



## Kevin D

a_bow_nut said:


> I know that it isn't my turn but here is one for you to take a stab at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you guys will have no trouble identifing what round it is.


I'm going to go with my first impression, a .225 Winchester


----------



## a_bow_nut

KevinD hit it on the head. It's a .225 Win.

I knew that you would figure it out in no time.


----------



## MadHunter

OK guys I got one. This baby here has a lot of history and it's a really cool round. I have 2 of these guns. One saw a lot of action and the other was my grandpa's ranch gun.


----------



## DallanC

.30 carbine.


-DallanC


----------



## MadHunter

That was fast!
I have to say that it is one of the funnest guns I have ever shot.


----------



## DallanC

It is very fun to shoot, my dad has one. Thats the only reason I recognized it so fast 

-DallanC


----------



## NHS

Here is something interesting. Are these two bullets of the same caliber?

First one:









Second one:









What is it?


----------



## Kevin D

The second one is a .45-70.....the first is a little trickier, I'm going to go with .357 Maximum on that one.


----------



## leviwin

Top one looks like a 22 mag second one is a 45-70


----------



## NHS

leviwin said:


> Top one looks like a 22 mag second one is a 45-70


leviwin is correct. As I was examining these two bullets the other day, I was struck at how close they were to each other proportionally. They are pretty darn close. I took some measurements:

On the 45-70, my calipers measured the width of the case .500" at the bottom tapering to .477" at the top. The length measured at 2.090". The .22 mag measured at .239" width by 1.054" length.

As you know, cross products of proportions are equal. I wanted to find out how close these were to being proportional.

Width of 45-70 (.477) X length of .22 mag (1.054) = .502758
Width of .22 mag (.239) X length of 45-70 (2.090) = .49951

So although they are not directly proportional, they are pretty darn close.

Interesting.

Here they are lined up against each other.


----------



## Last Man Standing

That's awesome! I've never even thought about that before. I love my .45-70, but my wallet hates it. Maybe the solution is to buy a really tiny lever gun chambered in .22 mag and just pretend that I grew? Haha


----------



## MadHunter

That is an awesome comparison Nate. Thanks for the education.


----------



## leviwin

Sorry it took me so long I was trying to find something not so common.


----------



## Kevin D

I'm going to go with .44-40 on this one.


----------



## MadHunter

definitely looks like 44-40


----------



## leviwin

Your both right its a 44-40


----------



## Kevin D

Okay, let's see how long it takes you guys to guess this one......that's the tail side of a quarter BTW...


----------



## Bax*

Hornet


----------



## Kevin D

Bax* said:


> Hornet


Not a .22 hornet or a .17 hornet


----------



## Bax*

.22 Mink?


----------



## Kevin D

Bax* said:


> .22 Mink?


Not that either....I will give a hint, it is not any kind of a wildcat cartridge (I figured that would be cheating).


----------



## Loke

25-20 WCF


----------



## BPturkeys

218 bee


----------



## Kevin D

Loke said:


> 25-20 WCF


That is it....I figured the cartridge loaded with pointed rather than the standard flat nosed bullet would make it a little trickier, but you got it. Nice work Loke.

This was one of my improvised loads when .257 cal flat nosed bullets were unavailable for my Winchester 92 a couple years ago. In a pinch, I loaded up some 75 gr. Hornady HP bullets that I have to shoot single shot.


----------



## wyogoob

Kevin D said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 25-20 WCF
> 
> 
> 
> That is it....I figured the cartridge loaded with pointed rather than the standard flat nosed bullet would make it a little trickier, but you got it. Nice work Loke.
> 
> Yep, fooled me and I have a 25-20 too. good job fellas
> 
> This was one of my improvised loads when .257 cal flat nosed bullets were unavailable for my Winchester 92 a couple years ago. In a pinch, I loaded up some 75 gr. Hornady HP bullets that I have to shoot single shot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Loke

Here, lets give this one a try.

[attachment=0:344s1h1u]DSC_1341 (797x800) (638x640).jpg[/attachment:344s1h1u]


----------



## Cooky

That looks a lot like a good old .38 Special.


----------



## bigbr

Not meaning to hijack the thread but lets get something with a little history on here...
Big


----------



## Loke

Cooky said:


> That looks a lot like a good old .38 Special.


but it isn't.


----------



## Kevin D

I'm gonna go with .41 Rem Mag on the cartridge. 

As for Bigbr's bullet, not really sure, but I'll go ahead and guess a 405 grain .45-70 slug...


----------



## BPturkeys

.38 long colt


----------



## Cooky

32 H&R? And .58 Minie.


----------



## bigbr

Hint
The cartridge i posted is a 42 caliber.
BIG


----------



## Loke

Cooky said:


> 32 H&R?


We have a winner!!!


----------



## Cooky

Here's one I couldn't resist.


----------



## mikevanwilder

.357


----------



## BPturkeys

32.-40


----------



## Leaky

Have no idea what it is!  Would like to participate but just not near the knowledge required. So,-----------------, looking for a gift or someone willing to give up their turn for me just to post 1 that will probably be identified straight off. Just my weak contribution.  I do think that this is a great post and will continue on. 
Do suggest that it you guys expanded to other than cartridges, i.e. guns, cannons, other projectiles , etc. ?


----------



## Loke

25-20 SS


----------



## Cooky

25-20 Single Shot it is. The first one of these cartridges I saw baffled me for a while. I'd like to see a gun chambered for it. Here are a couple more pictures of 25-20 cartridges. I like Leaky's suggestion.
[attachment=1:1bvo1y4e]25-20 A.JPG[/attachment:1bvo1y4e]
[attachment=0:1bvo1y4e]25-20 B.JPG[/attachment:1bvo1y4e]


----------



## Kevin D

Here's another one:









Hey Leaky, try peeking over at Loke's desk when nobody is looking if you want to guess one right first. I mean .25-20 Single Shot, really??


----------



## Loke

357 Remington Maximum

Or should I just shut up now?


----------



## Cooky

Kevin D said:


> I mean .25-20 Single Shot, really??


  Loke, How did you know what it was?

.444 Marlin.


----------



## Kevin D

Leaky, I'm telling you Loke is on a roll....of course it is a .357 Maximum.


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> 25-20 SS


Wow, good job. I'd a never got that one.


----------



## bigbr

The cartridge that I posted was a .42 Volcanic which by all rights was the first metallic cartridge ever patented in the United States. Note the primer in the base slug in the picture posted.

This was the predecessor to Hennery rifle which was .44 rim fire cartridge and finally the Winchester rifle company.
http://www.leverguns.com/articles/taylor/history.htm


----------



## Last Man Standing

I know I'm outta turn here, but I saw one of these at cabelas the other day and could not stop laughing :lol: I had to borrow somebody elses picture, I didn't have a camera on me at the time. I'm curious if anybody will get this...
[attachment=0:2m7mr00i]cartridge.jpg[/attachment:2m7mr00i]


----------



## Kevin D

That's one I've never seen before LMS, but it looks like an all brass 12 gauge with a slug.....


----------



## Loke

900 Nitro Express


----------



## Cooky

4 Bore


----------



## Al Hansen

The .950.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Cooky got it, it's a 4 bore!


----------



## BPturkeys

This picture is plastered all over the net and they all call it a 600 nitro???


----------



## Last Man Standing

Huh, I don't know what to make of that BP. It may well be a 600 NE... It came up labeled as a 4 bore when I searched for it and looks just like a 4 bore, I wonder which it is though. The one at 'belas was in a cartridge display set so I didn't get to fondle it. Anyone know for sure what it is?


----------



## Cooky

I guessed based on a 4 Bore being 1" in diameter. I thought 8 Bore at first based on the cartridge design, but the one in the picture is too big. Maybe it's an internet thing.

I'd run over and look but I'm not allowed in the Gun Library since the face smudge incident.

What is this fun little gun? I'll bet a few of you have one of these. This one was under a Christmas tree in 1971.

[attachment=0:2mjdt8mf]Lever Action.JPG[/attachment:2mjdt8mf]


----------



## Kevin D

Ithaca Model 66 in what I'm guessing is a .410


----------



## Duckking88

Ive got at agree some type of single shot ithica maybe in 20 gauge?


----------



## Duckking88

I know its not my turn and iam sure you guys will get these two in no time at all but I thought why not post them up

two classics


----------



## Kevin D

The top one is a Remington rolling block (or replica)....I have one of those in a .45-70.


----------



## Duckking88

Thats right I think they are a pretty sweet gun. Any guesses on the bottom gun?


----------



## Cooky

Correct, mine is an Ithaca M66 in 20 gauge. 

The bottom one in Duckking88's picture is a Sharps falling block.


----------



## Kevin D

Here's yet another cartridge to guess on:


----------



## Loke

221 Fireball


----------



## Kevin D

Loke said:


> 221 Fireball


Good hell Loke, I'm going to have to spend that quarter so you don't have any scale to judge it against. Yep, it's a .221 Fireball.

I had another photo uploaded at the same time as the last one, let's see how long it takes you to get this one:


----------



## Loke

410 bore shotshell


----------



## Kevin D

Loke said:


> 410 bore shotshell


Ahhhh, the streak ends. Not a .410.


----------



## Cooky

9mm Rimfire.


----------



## 90redryder

Thats a 28 guage shotgun shell


----------



## Kevin D

Cooky said:


> 9mm Rimfire.


You have the rimfire part right cooky, that's maybe the toughest part. I'm guessing it has been well over 100 years since a gun has been manufactured in this caliber.


----------



## Loke

The streak continues. 

9mm Flobert.


----------



## Kevin D

In retrospect, I probably should have given Cooky credit for this one. To be honest I didn't really know what it was, it was given to me a buddy to put in my cartridge collection years ago. If he told me what it was I've long forgotten. Up until a few minutes ago I figured it was some sort of a .32 rimfire because the paper part slides down inside an empty .32 cal casing. But I googled 9mm Flobert after Loke suggested it and it looks like a perfect match. So, how about you two splitting credit for this cartridge.


----------



## bigbr

Duckking88 said:


> I know its not my turn and iam sure you guys will get these two in no time at all but I thought why not post them up
> 
> two classics


The bottem is a Sharps rifle most likly a .45-100.

Big


----------



## Leaky

Well there is a pause with no posts so i thought I'd through this in. Should be easy.

[attachment=0:1lc6m5br]2.jpg[/attachment:1lc6m5br]


----------



## Cooky

Leaky said:


> Should be easy.


Maybe not. The proportions aren't right for my first thought.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Looks like a 30.06. maybe a .270?


----------



## Leaky

Well, the caliber is right (.06), but I was hoping that someone could name the bullet.


----------



## gwailow

Leaky said:


> Well, the caliber is right (.06), but I was hoping that someone could name the bullet.


SMK?


----------



## BPturkeys

Well, not positive but looks to me like...well no...maybe... ****, looks kind'a like..oh well,...I give up, but still, Iam just havin a ball doing this game


----------



## Leaky

SMK???? This old geezer has no idea what that is or what it means.


----------



## gwailow

Leaky said:


> SMK???? This old geezer has no idea what that is or what it means.


Ha ha sorry bout that. Wondering if it's a Sierra Match King?


----------



## BPturkeys

gee, wonder what the ball istics are for this round?


----------



## Loke

1940NM


----------



## BPturkeys

appears to be Cal. .30, M2 Ball. As to year or armory, impossible without seeing the headstamp. It may be NM (national match) as suggested by Loke and here again, without seeing the head stamp it simply can not be determined.


----------



## Leaky

BPturkeys ,
Exactly right!
Loke,
Don't know what 1940NM means so you may be right also. Do know I was on the Army rifle team for a short time with my M1 Gerand in the late 50's????? There's an L C 52 on the rear. The box has Lake City Arsenal. Long time ago.


----------



## Loke

LC means Lake City Arsenal, 52 means that it was loaded in 1952. 

1940NM would be National Match ammo loaded in 1940.


----------



## BPturkeys

This little game doesn't have much impact on our lives but it sure is fun. I hope this isn't a dirty trick but here is one for you to guess at:


----------



## Loke

45 Winchester Magnum


----------



## BPturkeys

Great guess Loke, but sorry, I guess your not feelin lucky yet.


----------



## Cooky

BPturkeys said:


> This little game doesn't have much impact on our lives but it sure is fun. I hope this isn't a dirty trick but here is one for you to guess at:


Not a dirty trick huh? :lol: No crimp, looks like the brass is lathe turned and it's freaking huge. No idea, does it chamber in a hot rod 1911?


----------



## BPturkeys

This is a factory round...in fact these are Remington Peters...come on, make my day and guess what it is


----------



## Cooky

Great hints! That’s funny.

.44 Automag


----------



## BPturkeys

Cooky, you the man. Sudden Impact was the forth and final in the "Dirty Harry" series and the .44 Automag was the gun.


----------



## Cooky

This one may be difficult.

[attachment=1:18pzm1xe]What.JPG[/attachment:18pzm1xe]

[attachment=0:18pzm1xe]Is It.JPG[/attachment:18pzm1xe]


----------



## Loke

25 Hornet


----------



## BPturkeys

310 Cadet?? The old stuff is so hard to tell


----------



## Duckking88

I would agree with BP it looks like a 310. cadet to me as well.


----------



## Duckking88

Here's another one guess the gun and what caliber


----------



## Cooky

Nope not a .25 or .310. You may need to look at the diameter closer. You may be too large. The maker of this cartridge may have made a lot of strange cartridges and may have made some rifles. May you guess correctly.


----------



## Cooky

It may be loaded with black powder.


----------



## El Matador

.22 Weatherby Magnum? .22 Ackley Improved? If we're talking about the coin I'll guess 1904 Indian Head Penny.


----------



## El Matador

All kidding aside, looks like it's gotta be .22 Winchester Centerfire.


----------



## Cooky

This *may* be the eighth time I have used a portion of the name. *Extra* hints here because it is a strange one. The 22 WCF helped kill it.


----------



## Kevin D

How about the .22 Maynard Extra long


----------



## Cooky

That’s it. Apparently there are quite a few of the rifles around. Maynard, Ballard and Stevens made them (maybe others?). You can buy new brass but the bullets might need to be .226 or .228 depending on the gun. Can you imagine trying to keep a .22 caliber black powder gun clean enough to hit anything?
You are up.


----------



## Kevin D

I'll admit I had to google it.....drop enough hints and something is bound to pop up. Hard to see that as a practical hunting cartridge, like you said Cooky, loaded with black powder you'd about have to clean it after evrery shot.


----------



## Cooky

Duckking88 said:


> Here's another one guess the gun and what caliber


Colt Lightning. 38-40 or 44-40.


----------



## Last Man Standing

I thought I'd throw this out there just for fun. I'm wondering if this is a widely recognized round? I thought I had some loaded up but I guess I was wrong :? Anyway, here's an empty brass, not sure if it will be as easy without the lead...
[attachment=0:28c2n8xn]Photo1 (5).jpg[/attachment:28c2n8xn]


----------



## Kevin D

I'm going with .38-55 on this one


----------



## Last Man Standing

Kevin D said:


> I'm going with .38-55 on this one


I'm assuming you're talking about the lever gun up above, the .38-55 is a straight walled cartridge and the one I posted has a bottleneck...


----------



## Cooky

Last Man Standing said:


> [quote="Kevin D":xvk9vojr]I'm going with .38-55 on this one


I'm assuming you're talking about the lever gun up above, the .38-55 is a straight walled cartridge and the one I posted has a bottleneck...[/quote:xvk9vojr]

How about a hint or two? Is it really old? Normally chambered in single shots or lever guns? Or is it the one I can buy in a Ruger No. 1 right now?


----------



## Last Man Standing

Cooky said:


> How about a hint or two? Is it really old? Normally chambered in single shots or lever guns? Or is it the one I can buy in a Ruger No. 1 right now?


Hmm... not sure which round you mean :? but I just double checked and the No. 1 doesn't come in this caliber. I'm struggling to come up with any clever hints like yours cooky, but it was designed in 1900 to replace another round that had been banned in several countries. It's almost exclusively used in single shots and double barrels. I'm not sure if that helps though :|


----------



## Cooky

Last Man Standing said:


> Cooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a hint or two? Is it really old? Normally chambered in single shots or lever guns? Or is it the one I can buy in a Ruger No. 1 right now?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... not sure which round you mean :? but I just double checked and the No. 1 doesn't come in this caliber.
Click to expand...

I was wondering if it might be a 450/400.


Last Man Standing said:


> I'm struggling to come up with any clever hints like yours cooky,


BPturkeys is the king of hints, mine are lame in comparison.


Last Man Standing said:


> but it was designed in 1900 to replace another round that had been banned in several countries. It's almost exclusively used in single shots and double barrels. I'm not sure if that helps though :|


That ought to do it, but not for me...yet.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Cooky said:


> BPturkeys is the king of hints, mine are lame in comparison.


well I think anybody could be king compared to me haha


Cooky said:


> I was wondering if it might be a 450/400.
> 
> ...That ought to do it, but not for me...yet.


Let's put it this way, if we were playing hot or cold, you'd be pretty darn warm  Maybe just up the caliber a little bit...


----------



## MadHunter

.465 NE or .465 H&H


----------



## BPturkeys

looks like maybe a .470 Nitro Express.


----------



## Last Man Standing

BPturkeys said:


> looks like maybe a .470 Nitro Express.


Nailed it. Good Job bp!


----------



## Cooky

Here's one that isn't a cartridge.

[attachment=0:3pestbaa]What is it.JPG[/attachment:3pestbaa]


----------



## Loke

Main spring for a Colt model P


----------



## Cooky

Loke said:


> Main spring for a Colt model P


Nope. The SAA spring has a screw hole and this one is significantly larger.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Isn't this a sear spring, not a main spring? I'm going to guess this came out of a 1911.


----------



## Kevin D

I'm thinking it is some kind of ejector spring, but from what, I have no idea.


----------



## BPturkeys

I know, it's the clip latch spring off a Carcano Model 1938 action...come on Cooky, how the hell is anybody 'pose to know what that part is? Is it a part with important historic value, is it a part off a very common gun, or very famous gun, what??? Why should any of us know what it is?


----------



## Cooky

Last Man Standing said:


> Isn't this a sear spring, not a main spring? I'm going to guess this came out of a 1911.


That's it. 
I kind of assumed most gun guys, well the older models, had seen inside a Colt 1911-A1. This one came out of my Commander.


BPturkeys said:


> come on Cooky, how the hell is anybody 'pose to know what that part is? Clean your 1911. Is it a part with important historic value Yes, is it a part off a very common gun Yes, or very famous gun Yes, what??? Why should any of us know what it is? Cause guys guys are kind of funny about liking to know all about gun stuff


I'm surprised you didn't participate in the 1911 craze a few years back.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Cooky said:


> That's it.
> I kind of assumed most gun guys, well the older models, had seen inside a Colt 1911-A1. This one came out of my Commander.


I thought so. Creative post though cooky, I wouldn't have thought of that!

Here's another cartridge. I thought I'd do an easy one this time, just for kicks. I photoshopped in a quarter to help out on relative size (I made sure the proportions were accurate), but I can give you a hint if you need it. I know it looks bad but it's what I got. It's a fairly common round...
[attachment=0:2lfynom8]mystcart.jpg[/attachment:2lfynom8]
Have at it.


----------



## Loke

25-06


----------



## longbow

220 swift or 6mm Rem.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Loke said:


> 25-06


wow, that was fast! _(O)_


----------



## Cooky

Come on Loke, post something. I'll bet there are things in your junk drawer that will be fun to see if we know. Pick one that is strange enough to give BP fits. :twisted:


----------



## BPturkeys

Pretty sure I got a turn comin so here you go. This round is used in one of the most cool guns EVER made!


----------



## Last Man Standing

Um, I have no idea BP, but it looks massive!


----------



## Cooky

Is the gun that shoots that thing normally mounted on the USS-Somethingorother?


----------



## longbow

Looks like a tube of lipstick BP.....


----------



## Kevin D

How about a 9.3x74R??


----------



## BPturkeys

OK, here's a little hint 8) (Cooky, you're all over it)


----------



## Last Man Standing

40mm Bofors


----------



## BPturkeys

40mm Bofors...correct. Google it up...wow, what a weapon.


----------



## Last Man Standing

I thought I'd wait and see if anybody took a turn, but I guess I'll throw one up again. Somebody guess this bad boy
[attachment=0:20fas5o9]pistolpic.jpg[/attachment:20fas5o9]


----------



## Loke

Looks like a Vulcan repeating pistol.


----------



## stimmie78

Wasn't this pistol on Pawn Stars or some other show like it recently?


----------



## Last Man Standing

Loke said:


> Looks like a Vulcan repeating pistol.


I've never heard it called a vulcan, I've always known it as Volcanic repeating arms company, But I think you're talking about the same thing. You got it Loke


----------



## Last Man Standing

stimmie78 said:


> Wasn't this pistol on Pawn Stars or some other show like it recently?


That's a good question. I don't watch any of those shows.


----------



## stimmie78

Found it... this is from Wiki

A .41 caliber Volcanic Repeating Arms pistol was featured in the television show Pawn Stars in 2012. The episode, titled "Bear-ly There", included a segment where the pistol was purchased by the Gold & Silver Pawn Shop for $6,500.


----------



## Last Man Standing

stimmie78 said:


> Found it... this is from Wiki
> 
> A .41 caliber Volcanic Repeating Arms pistol was featured in the television show Pawn Stars in 2012. The episode, titled "Bear-ly There", included a segment where the pistol was purchased by the Gold & Silver Pawn Shop for $6,500.


Wow, I had no Idea they went for that much. I think the picture I used is of a .31 cal, but I guess they're somewhat similar. I might have to start watching that show.


----------



## Cooky

Part of a very famous gun model. Double bonus points for why its in the junk drawer and not the gun.

[attachment=0:fudcgnit]whatisit.JPG[/attachment:fudcgnit]


----------



## Loke

S&W model ? The firing pin is broken.

With the camfer on the pivot pin hole, I'm going to guess model 29.


----------



## Cooky

I would hold out for the correct answer (25-5) but BP would probably chew me out again.
You,
Loke
Are up.
By the way, safe queen, nickel plated, 1984, 4”, 25-5. I’m not sure the guy I traded it from knew why it wouldn’t go bang, he never mentioned it, but let it go kind ‘a cheap.


----------



## Last Man Standing

I thought I'd breath some life into this thread. This here is quite the strange round, I'll be impressed if anyone gets it without looking it up.
[attachment=0:3a2i6gx1]unkcart.jpg[/attachment:3a2i6gx1]


----------



## Wind In His Hair

.458 SOCOM


----------



## Last Man Standing

Wind In His Hair said:


> .458 SOCOM


Well, way to go. That was fast!


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Well, how about this one then:


----------



## Last Man Standing

Looks like .30-06 in a stripper clip for an M1 Garand?


----------



## Wind In His Hair

No, but you're in the right time in history.


----------



## Last Man Standing

Is it .308?


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Nope


----------



## Last Man Standing

hints?....


----------



## Critter

With just a 5 round stripper clip I would say 303 British


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Getting warmer. Think bolt action, WWI and WWII, European.


----------



## Last Man Standing

7x57??


----------



## leviwin

A 8mm Mauser stripper clip


----------



## Wind In His Hair

8mm Mauser it is. 8)


----------



## Cooky

This little guy is spending a few days at my house for some R&R. A friend recently inherited it and it doesn't function. The first step is to spend a day or two soaking in some "Ed's Red". Then we'll see if I can make it go. What is it?

[attachment=0:16hcb9za]Soaking.JPG[/attachment:16hcb9za]


----------



## BPturkeys

Looks like a good old High Standard to me. Probable a Sport King??


----------



## MKP

The wood scales make me want to say a Colt Woodsman, but I'm sure I'm way off.


----------



## Cooky

It is a High Standard Sport King. The first one I have had the pleasure of messing with. A very nicely built gun.


----------



## Huge29

Bringing this one back to life, any guesses? it is a foreigner.


----------



## fishreaper

Huge29 said:


> Bringing this one back to life, any guesses? it is a foreigner.


The only thing I can think of that resembles it is a 6.5x284. Such pronounced shoulder angles and the lack of a belt, and its size.


----------



## Huge29

Sorry, no size reference there, but much bigger than 6.5


----------



## Loke

I thought the Lazzeroni's were domestic.


----------



## Huge29

I can't argue with the chief, I thought they were Italian? ?


----------



## DallanC

Ok smart guys... guess this:


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

Police crowd control pellets?


----------



## DallanC

Huge29 said:


> Police crowd control pellets?


No, but an interesting guess.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky

Industrial slug load?


----------



## DallanC

Cooky said:


> Industrial slug load?


Yes, care to take a guess at the gauge? 

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky

8 Gauge.


----------



## DallanC

Bingo! I'm impressed!

Remington MasterBlaster, 8 Gauge shell, fires 3 ounce slugs of zinc to break up clinkers in industrial boilers.

Fire them out of this bad boy:









http://www.remington.com/product-families/ammunition/industrial/masterblaster-system.aspx

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen

.25-35 win


----------



## 35whelen

nevermind. didnt realize how old first pic was on page one.


----------



## Cooky

Here's one.


----------



## Loke

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## DallanC

Cooky said:


> Here's one.
> 
> View attachment 53209


17 Mach II ?

-DallanC


----------



## fishreaper

I'll second Dallan's guess. a 17 mach II. Only guess I have for a short, necked rimfire.


----------



## 35whelen

.17 aguila


----------



## Fishrmn

5 MM Remington.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Cooky

.17 Mach II it is.


----------



## DallanC

??

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29

Is that a factory round? Rimfire?


----------



## DallanC

Yes rimfire. 


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

Looks like a .14 caliber, maybe Eisenburgh or the .14 Hornet.


----------



## DallanC

Really close. Correct on projectile size... 


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

Kopp Short


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Ok smart guys... guess this:
> 
> -DallanC


That was an easy one for me. I work the coal-fired boilers and they all use slag guns. The turrent mounted guns are pricey and uncommon, more for specialized furnaces. Single-shot 8 ga are more popular. PacificCorp uses them for example. The 8 ga slugs pack a whallop and a guy can't shoot too many of them. Industrial shotgun shells come in a variety of shot sizes and materials. On the larger "beehives" slugs will be used first, followed by Zinc 000 buck, then maybe some lead BB to clean the last remnants of slag off the tubes.

Center-fire frangible bullets are replacing the old slag shotguns in some furnaces and kilns. The projectiles disintegrate (most of the time :smile on contact with the clinker, not the pressure part.

blah, blah, blah; work stuff, sorry.

.


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> Kopp Short


Close enough. This one is a .14 Alton Jones. There are a bunch of different 14's made from 22LR cases, all very similar. I thought the Alton was the most common of them.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> That was an easy one for me. I work the coal-fired boilers and they all use slag guns. The turrent mounted guns are pricey and uncommon, more for specialized furnaces. Single-shot 8 ga are more popular. PacificCorp uses them for example. The 8 ga slugs pack a whallop and a guy can't shoot too many of them. Industrial shotgun shells come in a variety of shot sizes and materials. On the larger "beehives" slugs will be used first, followed by Zinc 000 buck, then maybe some lead BB to clean the last remnants of slag off the tubes.
> 
> Center-fire frangible bullets are replacing the old slag shotguns in some furnaces and kilns. The projectiles disintegrate (most of the time :smile on contact with the clinker, not the pressure part.
> 
> blah, blah, blah; work stuff, sorry.
> 
> .


Heh, I figured you'd guess that right off. I cant imagine firing a non-turret mounted version.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Close enough. This one is a .14 Alton Jones. There are a bunch of different 14's made from 22LR cases, all very similar. I thought the Alton was the most common of them.
> 
> -DallanC


I never heard of the Alton Jones. My guess would be the Eichelbergers are the most common. No one done more 14s and other sub-caliber rimfires than Eichelberger.


----------



## wyogoob

.38 Special on the right. What is it on the left?


----------



## NHS

That looks like a REALLY old bullet Goob. Maybe like the ones they used to have when you were a young man.


----------



## wyogoob

NHS said:


> That looks like a REALLY old bullet Goob. Maybe like the ones they used to have when you were a young man.


Yeah, that's correct!! Your turn.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Did you notice it's a dud, has a primer strike? Prolly one of my reloads.


----------



## DallanC

wyogoob said:


> I never heard of the Alton Jones. My guess would be the Eichelbergers are the most common. No one done more 14s and other sub-caliber rimfires than Eichelberger.


Interesting. I did a little more research on them both and Alton Jones was known more for his wildcats in the 1920-40's, with calibers 10 on up. Eichelberger has done alot more with cartridges as you noted, from the 1970's on. His 380ACP based stuff looks pretty cool. Wish I had the time and equipment to play around like that.

I only remembered the caliber and Alton's name from a friend who had a couple rounds in a display.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> .38 Special on the right. What is it on the left?


This bullet is not metric.


----------



## Critter

Just a wag but how about a .455 Welby?


----------



## Cooky

The heeled bullet makes me think .41 Colt.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> The heeled bullet makes me think .41 Colt.


Yer a genius! It's a .41 Colt Short. The primer strike came from our family's Colt Thunderer.

.


----------



## BPturkeys

wyogoob said:


> Yer a genius! It's a .41 Colt Short. The primer strike came from our family's Colt Thunderer.
> 
> .


Wasn't the Colt "Thunderer" the Billy the Kid Gun?


----------



## wyogoob

BPturkeys said:


> Wasn't the Colt "Thunderer" the Billy the Kid Gun?


Many claim Billy the Kid used a Thunderer as a belly gun.

see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/24345-billy-kid-s-revolver-2.html

.


----------



## Blanding_Boy

25-35 win.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Many claim Billy the Kid used a Thunderer as a belly gun.
> 
> see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/24345-billy-kid-s-revolver-2.html
> 
> .


By "belly gun" I mean the pistol he stuck in the front of his pants, not the holstered pistol or lever action rifle he used.

.


----------



## Huge29

What is it on the left? Right is a 38 Special:


----------



## Loke

Looks like Ronnie Barrett's middle finger salute to Kalifornia's ban on 50 calibers.


----------



## BPturkeys

looks like some kind of improved 50MG?


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> Looks like Ronnie Barrett's middle finger salute to Kalifornia's ban on 50 calibers.


Winner winner...








What others may call the .416 Barrett that appears to be a 50BMG case necked down. Pretty cool cartridge.


----------



## fishreaper

Huge29 said:


> What others may call the .416 Barrett that appears to be a 50BMG case necked down. Pretty cool cartridge.


Think I could find one in a light 6 pound rifle? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

What is the one on the right? The one on the left is a 223;


----------



## Loke

I know.


----------



## Huge29

We should make it that Loke has to wait for three guesses, the pic kind of gives it away as to what it is when you figure which the two are on the left and middle, but you probably didnt need that.


----------



## Cooky

Well if Loke won't say it I will, .22 TCM (Tuason Craig Micromagnum).


----------



## Loke

I was going to post that one when I got around to taking a picture of it. I'll have an easy one for you tomorrow.


----------



## Huge29

One of you guys give us one.


----------



## Cooky

You asked for it.


----------



## Loke

The front looks like the 5.45x39. I have no idea what that thing in the back is.


----------



## Cooky

Nope.


----------



## MKP

The one in front looks like 5.7x28 to me, but haven't got a clue for the one in back.


----------



## Cooky

MKP said:


> The one in front looks like 5.7x28 to me, but haven't got a clue for the one in back.


The little one is indeed a 5.7X28. Now that there is a size reference the big one *may *be easier.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

I finally have something to contribute to this thread

What is it?

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

ok false alrm I cant get the pics to post up. It says they wont resize.

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC

Install this:

https://imageresizer.codeplex.com/

After, just right click any image and select the size you want. Upload the smaller one. Easy Peasy

-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

ok here they are...

Thanks Dallan

Cheddar


----------



## BPturkeys

looks like a 25-20


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

BPturkeys said:


> looks like a 25-20


Dang Turkey you're good! I was hoping to at least get 2-3 guesses up before someone nailed it.

Cheddar


----------



## Bax*

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Dang Turkey you're good! I was hoping to at least get 2-3 guesses up before someone nailed it.
> 
> Cheddar


I want a 25-20


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut

Bax* said:


> I want a 25-20


The cartridge comes from my father-in-law who has it in a winchester model 1892 rifle.

Cheddar


----------



## Loke

Did any one figure out what that thing is in Cooky's picture?


----------



## Cooky

Loke said:


> Did any one figure out what that thing is in Cooky's picture?


No. My brother actually owns (and shoots) the rifle. It's loaded with 40 grains of black powder. The rifle is a single-shot break-action built sometime in the mid 1800s. Some similar rifles built by the same manufacturer were used in the Civil War on both sides.


----------



## BPturkeys

Looks like about a 32 caliber, like a 32-40, but that crazy rim???? 
Actually looks later than civil war to me.
OK Cooky, tells us what it is, I don't think anybodys going to figure it out and we've all spent enough time screwing around on google. Also, tell us more about the rifle that shoots it. Maybe even a pic or two.


----------



## bowgy

Cooky said:


> No. My brother actually owns (and shoots) the rifle. It's loaded with 40 grains of black powder. The rifle is a single-shot break-action built sometime in the mid 1800s. Some similar rifles built by the same manufacturer were used in the Civil War on both sides.


One of these? 12mm Remington, .577 Snider or .577/.450 Martini-Henry


----------



## wyogoob

Mr Google and I never seen anything like it.


.


----------



## Loke

I didn't think I'd see that day that 'goob didn't have one.


----------



## Cooky

It's a 40-40 Maynard. I don't have a picture of the gun but have handled it. I think I may have got the date a little wrong, from what I read it's probably 1870s.


----------



## Loke

I had a cat named Maynard once. I just found this on the interweb


----------



## Cooky

I hadn't looked for it on the interweb, but did find this. It's number 7.


----------



## BPturkeys

OK, I remember a little about Maynard but have never seen this line of Maynard cartridges. I am not sure, but I think the large rim was to help with extraction. Remembering the extraction problems with the old Trap Door Springfield's, ala Custer and his boys, extraction was a concern. Thanks Cooky, interesting.


----------



## Huge29

How about this one?


----------



## BPturkeys

38 special wadcutters


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> I hadn't looked for it on the interweb, but did find this. It's number 7.
> 
> View attachment 53826


That is the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.

thanks Cooky

.


----------



## Loke

7.62×38mmR. The third damndest thing ever.


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> 7.62×38mmR. The third damndest thing ever.


You are NO fun!


----------



## Loke

I just made up that number. Was it right?


----------



## Loke

Let's try this one on for size.


----------



## wyogoob

6.5 Grendel


----------



## BPturkeys

Looks like the popular 8mm Tyrion.


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> I just made up that number. Was it right?


Dont add insult to injury...that is exactly what it is, also known as the 7.62 Nagant reportedly the only revolver that can take a can, something about the gas seal???


----------



## Loke

An amazing example of Russian ingenuity. The cylinder moves forward and the case mouth forms a seal around the forcing cone. A friend of mine shoots 32 H&R mags in his.

Not a Grendel or Tyrion.


----------



## wyogoob

6.8 x 44 Flux Capacitor?


----------



## Loke

not a 6.8.


----------



## wyogoob

338 Federal?

.


----------



## Cooky

Loke said:


> Let's try this one on for size.


.30 Remington AR


----------



## Loke

Cooky said:


> .30 Remington AR


 

WINNER!!!!!
Not your Daddy's 7.62x39


----------

